# MB Quart Rear Deck Installation Help Needed for 2001 E39 nonDSP!



## IndianFury (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi,
I have a 2001 525i non-DSP car with factory installed Nav system. I am going to install MB Quart Reference Series speakers (5.25") into the rear deck of the car. I have a few questions for those who have installed it:

1. Do you need an amplifier with these speakers...most posts I have seen simply talk about droping in the speaker.
2. Does anyone have instructions on how to connect the crossover box that comes with the set?

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.

iF


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

IndianFury said:


> Hi,
> I have a 2001 525i non-DSP car with factory installed Nav system. I am going to install MB Quart Reference Series speakers (5.25") into the rear deck of the car. I have a few questions for those who have installed it:
> 
> 1. Do you need an amplifier with these speakers...most posts I have seen simply talk about droping in the speaker.
> ...


See my 
site for deck removal instructions, wiring diagrams, and other information. The car I did for this site doesn't have Nav, but the one I drive now does. I needed a line output converter to make the aftermarket amp work.

The speakers you want to replace are half of the rear speaker equation. They are mid-bass drivers only, tweeters are in the rear doors. If you are to replace the mid-bass with a coaxial speaker and keep it wired to the factory amp you won't get any high frequencies out of it. The factory amplifier limits the freqencies to each speaker in the car, it has built in crossovers.

I would recommend skipping the rear speaker replacement. It's a huge job to get access to them and IMO the benefit is marginal at best. Plus you risk rear deck wrattles because you have to disassemble the whole thing to get to them. In my current car I replaced the front speakers (mid-bass in the door, installed the tweeter in the factory mid-range location), bypassed the factory amp, added a sub, and wired the factory rear mid-bass speakers as a full-range rear fill speaker and disconnected the rear door tweeters.

The weak point in the system is the amp and speakers, and the lack of bass. Upgrading those items will greatly increase your listening pleasure. Also, look at this thread and find out if the tuner pack in your 525 is a candidate for replacement under the service measure mentioned here. I just had mine replaced this week and the radio performance is remarkably better.


----------

